# CP 342-5 Neuling am Profibus



## PCE-5Smp (18 August 2007)

Morjens erstmal,
Vorweg muss ich sagen, dass ich absoluter Profibus-Neuling bin.

In meiner SPS gibt es einen CP 342-5 als Slave der von einem DP-Master ein einzelnes BIT (Freigabe_zum_Betrieb = 1; gesperrt = 0) erhalten soll.

In der HW-konfig ist alles eingestellt und auch in die CPU übertragen worden.

Leider hab ich noch keine Ahnung wie ich jetzt an ein einzelnes BIT komme welches vom Master übertragen wurde. Denn wenn ich die, vom System vergebenen, E/A Adressen wie normale Ein- Ausgänge benutze (Tip vom Betreiber des DP-Master) läßt die CPU_314 ein Laden des entsprechenden Bausteins nicht zu. (CP342-5  E/A 288). Die CPU314 versteht aber nur max EW128 wenn ich mich nicht irre. Demnach kann ein programmierter Eingang auf E288.0 nicht funktionieren. Hab auch schon versucht die DP E/A´s in einen Bereich unterhalb der EW128 zu schieben, da gabs dann Probleme mit dem Prozessabbild.

Wenn jemand mir erklären könnte wie ich die Sache richtig angehe und an diese einzelne Bit komme... nur her damit... und vielen Dank.

MfG
PCE-5Smp


----------



## Ralle (18 August 2007)

Es gibt in der Standard-Library dafür Bausteine (FC1/FC2),  mit denen mußt du die Daten zur CP schicken, bzw, von ihr holen. Schau dir mal die Hilfe zu den Bausteinen an, richte dir einen DB für Send/Receive ein und verdrahte die Bausteine entsprechend.


```
CALL  "DP_RECV"
       CPLADDR :=W#16#120
       RECV    :="Koppel-DB".Receive_Modul
       NDR     :=#DP_NDR
       ERROR   :=#DP_Error_70
       STATUS  :=#DP_Status_70
       DPSTATUS:=#DP_DPStatus
    

      CALL  "DP_SEND"
       CPLADDR:=W#16#120
       SEND   :="Koppel-DB".Send_Modul
       DONE   :=#DP_Done
       ERROR  :=#DP_Error_71
       STATUS :=#DP_Status_71
```


----------



## PCE-5Smp (23 August 2007)

Danke für die Hilfe,

damit sollte es klappen.

Letzte Frage (hoffentlich):
Wo nehme ich die "Logische Basisadresse" des CP her, HW-Konfig gibt mir darüber keine Auskunft und die Step-Hilfe hat dafür auch keinen Rat.

MfG
PCE-5Smp


----------



## centipede (23 August 2007)

Hi,

du musst die Adresse auf dem Bild (natürlich nicht immer 272!!)als HEX-Wert angeben:








Gruß

Centi


----------



## PCE-5Smp (23 August 2007)

Jo, genau das hab ich gesucht.

Vielen Dank... bei mir ist die EA 304 ... also in Hex 130

Endlich hab ichs gerafft.


----------



## Mischl (21 April 2010)

Hi,
ich habe ein vergleichbares Problem wie der PCE-5Smp. Ich muss eine SPS mit der CPU 313C an einen Profibus hängen und damit Daten an einen Kukaroboter senden. Habe als Profibusadapter den 342-5 SPS-seitig ran gehängt. Habe die Einstellungen, wie oben beschrieben, alle vorgenommen und die Bausteine RECV/SEND eingebunden. Der 342-5 ist im Slavebetrieb, da der Kuka den Master im System spielt. 
Problem: 
Kann bisher jedoch auf dem Kuka nichts empfangen.


----------



## Hohlkörper (21 April 2010)

Aus welchem tiefen Loch hast du denn den Beitrag ausgegraben? 

Nun zu deiner Frage:
Zeigt der Statusausgang der Send/Receive Bausteine eine Fehlernummer an?


----------



## HaDi (21 April 2010)

Mischl schrieb:


> Ich muss eine SPS mit der CPU 313C an einen Profibus hängen und damit Daten an einen Kukaroboter senden. Habe als Profibusadapter den 342-5 SPS-seitig ran gehängt. Habe die Einstellungen, wie oben beschrieben, alle vorgenommen und die Bausteine RECV/SEND eingebunden. Der 342-5 ist im Slavebetrieb, da der Kuka den Master im System spielt.


Sieh mal hier, du solltest *Mona* kennen lernen, oder kennt ihr euch etwa schon (lange)? 

Grüße von HaDi


----------

